# Workaround - Camera not mounting in El Capitan



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought I should mention this just incase anyone else here is having a problem connecting their camera with El Capitan, I’ve found a workaround - sort of!

Since I’ve installed El Capitan I’ve been unable to connect my Minolta Dimage to my 2010 iMac. If I switch back to Snow Leopard (10.6.8), No problem, camera mounts and I can transfer photos easily.

With El Capitan - no way. I tried different USB ports, iPhoto, Photo, Bridge (CS3), Image Capture, reset PRAM - nothing worked. Searched online - lots of complaints about cameras and/or SD cards not showing up on the desktop, lots of suggestions, but no solution. Apparently Apple has “improved” USB.

In desperation I tried the USB ports on my Cinema Display and BINGO! they worked!

Can transfer photos without having to reboot into Snow Leopard.

Not a perfect solution but good enough for me.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Did you try using image capture? My new Fuji camera similarly does not mount even in Snow Leopard. Does not even show up in DiskUtility, but it does show in ImageCapture and I can down load images via ImageCapture.

FWIW I much prefer to just lock the SD card and down load via a card reader or if the computer has one the SD slot.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

@ OldeBullDust

have you considered your camera might be just USB2 and your Mac USB3 or vice versa?

Well, the USB hub in your Apple Cinema HD display is USB 2.
Go for it!

For USB kernel extensions, go for our Hackintosh brothers: [GUIDE] USB Fix El Capitan 10.11 - OSx86 10.11 (El Capitan) - InsanelyMac Forum

Good luck!


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

@eMacMan - Yep! Tried Image capture - it tells me "No Device". I tried rebooting with the camera plugged in - didn't work, reboot then plug in the camera - nope. Tried safe boot - no joy

@ Hexdly - My iMac is late 2010, USB 2 and The camera dates back to 2000, USB also
I'm the only thing older than my (computer) equipment.

However, when I boot back into Snow Leopard - everything "Just Works"

The only change is the OS


----------

